# Report From Tampa Super Show



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Hello All,

Just spent three full days wandering around the "largest show in the country". 15 acres outside plus four large buildings. The family (wife and three boys) and I looked at every trailer in the property that had four bunks plus many others that had two or three. Some observations:
Outback, at the price and weight, is one of the nicest rigs out there; but then you all knew that. 
The new Sydney TTs are absolutely beautiful and if I had more tow capacity I would be into the 31QR-S. Rear quad bunk house with super slide, angled kitchen and front queen room. The front of the Sydney TTs are sloped and rounded like the top of a FW and the propane tanks are stored in a box on the driver side. Very clean unique look. 
These boards are being watched. I sat down with the program manager for the outback line.







He had printouts from HERE!! He was especially interested in the rear slide topper, "great mod"; his words. To dispel some rumors, the bed is fully weight rated in the in position and the roof can be walked on. He specifically stated that the weight distributed by a persons foot is plenty but that it is not made for a chair or similar object with a small footprint. He had the diagrams. photos and test information to back up the statements. Several photos of techs and builders walking around on the roof with no issue. We talked in length about designs and floor plans, they specifically keep the plans few and similar to reduce production costs. Production is currently at 35 units/day with capacity for 45 units/day. They are working very had to keep QC up with production and have implemented several quality checks and audits to assist. They are aware of concerns with quality and appear prepared to do the right thing for the customers.

This years models:
Outback
21RS, 23RS, 25RSS, 26 RS, 27 RSDS, 28 BH-S, and 28 RSDS 
Sydney
FW: 28 FRL-S, 29 FRL-S, 30 FRK-S
TT: 30 RL-S, 31 RQ-S

I have the brochures so if anybody wants more specifics please ask. 
I will look at the pictures from the show and if decent will post.
Finally the 28RSDS starts to roll of the line early Feb and should be in dealerships two weeks later. 
Mine rolls of 8 Feb and should be delivered by the 21st.















The big question is do I need to change my name now or should I wait until delivery?
















Not Yet (just waiting on the plant)









Jared


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Once you've written a check, your name is no longer "Not Yet"


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Great write-up! And, I'm glad Keystone is reading. I think it gives them an honest view of what they are building. We pretty much all love our Outbacks, but that isn't to say there are a few minor problems here and there. Hopefully, we can put some ideas into production.


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Jared, 
That was a great report. I'm glad to here that the Outback line is highly competitive with other makes and models. 
Unless there has been an improvement or redesign of the ceiling supports for the rear slider, it is NOT ok to use the rear slide in the 'in' position reguardless of what the "Outback officials" say. I speak from experience. Without a homemade support under the slider, it WILL pull the supports out of the ceiling. This is still a repair I haven't gotten around to yet. As for walking on the roof, I haven't done that myself yet, but I've seen shoe prints up there after it's been to the dealer for service. If one is "light footed", I think it would probably be allright. Just my opinions. 
I'm going to have to see this new Sydney model. It sounds nice.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

KellerJames said:


> Jared,
> 
> Unless there has been an improvement or redesign of the ceiling supports for the rear slider, it is NOT ok to use the rear slide in the 'in' position regardless of what the "Outback officials" say. I speak from experience. Without a homemade support under the slider, it WILL pull the supports out of the ceiling. This is still a repair I haven't gotten around to yet.
> 
> [snapback]21451[/snapback]​


Did the rail pull out from the roof or did the slide pull out from the rail? It may be an improvement because the PM stated that Outback was now attaching the rails directly to the roof supports, which by the way have changed from aluminum to stamped steal.

Maybe the PM will come on line and answer questions himself. I told him that we would love it and would speak volumes to Outback's customer commitment.



KellerJames said:


> As for walking on the roof, I haven't done that myself yet, but I've seen shoe prints up there after it's been to the dealer for service. If one is "light footed", I think it would probably be alright. Just my opinions.
> 
> [snapback]21451[/snapback]​


The warning is there to keep people from using the outback as a sky deck, will not hold a chair or other small footprint object. It must be able to hold the builders and techs for construction and installation. I would not get up there and jump around but walking should be fine. He had several pictures of people walking around during construction.



KellerJames said:


> I'm going to have to see this new Sydney model. It sounds nice.
> 
> [snapback]21451[/snapback]​


The Sydney TT's are among the nicest trailers at the show. Very unique front end and well laid out inside. If I had more capacity I would have ordered the Sydney bunk house. Every time I stopped at the Keystone display (very large) the Sydney TT was full of people, often times writing down figures. One thing Keystone did that was different is put all of their lines in one place. Every other builder had the different lines spread all over the park. Suncoast RV, one of the largest with 14 dealerships was there in force to sell Keystone. They had reps from several different stores and you could order from anyone and it would be delivered to the closest dealership. Good operation.

Jared


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

"Just spent three full days wandering around the "largest show in the country". 15 acres outside plus four large buildings. "

Jared,
How long does the show run? I will be in the area next weekend and would like to go if it is still running?
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

RCColby said:


> Jared,
> How long does the show run? I will be in the area next weekend and would like to go if it is still running?
> Thanks,
> Bob
> [snapback]21471[/snapback]​


Bob,

Sorry but it ends tomorrow the 16th. However, there are many other shows in Florida this time of year. 
JAN
20-23 Fort Myers
27-30 Ocala
FEB
10-13 West Palm Beach
24-27 Central Florida in Deland (I will probably go to this one also)
MARCH
4-6 Jacksonville Super Show (big, but not as big as Tampa)
31-3 April Pensacola and Ft Lauderdale

More info at www.frvta.org

Hope that helps.

Jared


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

2005 Model Year...rest in peace 28 RSS.

Kinda sad, isn't it?

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jared,

Great report! Thanks for the super information.
I am particularly happy to hear the news regarding 28RS-DS production.
My correspondance with Outback indicated they would not start production until late Spring.

Mid February would be super!!!

Thanks again.

Doug

P.S., Keep us posted as to how your Titan does pulling that big rig. We will have the same package.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Keystone is reading the forum....EXCELLENT!

I guess the best thing to do would be to have Vern put in a spot for a WISH LIST of THINGS THAT NEED CHANGING/FIXING/REVAMPING.

That would give them a place for QC to go to find flaws, or issues!

Great Post NY! Thanks for the info!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Jolly,
Perhaps it would be a good move to try and establish a single point-of-contact with Keystone for interaction between Outbackers.com members and Keystone.

As a business owner myself, I can't imagine how great it would be to have a group of CONSTRUCTIVE, positive people to help make products better.

Brian


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> Perhaps it would be a good move to try and establish a single point-of-contact with Keystone for interaction between Outbackers.com members and Keystone.
> [snapback]21550[/snapback]​


I wanted to get the email of the GM but he seemed reluctant and I can't blame him because his plate is probably too full for much hounding. I did not ask him for a point of contact but he just would have told me the customer service. I also encouraged him to come up on the net but again he seemed to like the fly on the wall approach. I think an area on the forum (heavily moderated) that simply listed things we wanted keystone to notice (both bad AND GOOD) would be useful. In fact an area that is not open to normal posting but that the moderators cut links from important discussions. It would be a little more work for the mods but I think it would be useful. It would display our desires for effective communication with the company.
I have the GM's name, he asked that I not post it, but if the area or something similar is started I will try to deliver a message to him.

Jared


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Jared...
That's what I mean too. A 'posting area' on OUTBACKERS.COM, not really a POC with KEYSTONE itself. (however, that may be nice!)

I like your idea about having an area to put things, but moderated/snipped so it's not a dumping ground for greivances.

That way, if they wanted the consumers input for things...they could just check right there. Easy access for them may get them to keep abreast.


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Jared,
Sorry it took so long to reply. We got in late from a weekend road trip last night. Spent today catching up on everything.

The slider support rail in question pulled away from the ceiling. The 4 or 5 screws have pulled out. They stay in the holes, but no longer tighten up. I,m hoping a larger screw of the same length will do the trick. 
Before this happened, I assumed they were secured to the roof joists. The guy that did the walk through at delivery said the slider could be used while in. He seemed knowledgable about the product, but now I know otherwise. I made kind of a "T" support (discused in older posts) that I put under the slider and it eleminates the problem.


----------

